# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Backbone: Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς ;)

## nekys

Είμαι κάτοικος αθήνας αλλά βρίσκομαι συχνά στην κέρκυρα.
1) Προτείνω να κάτσουμε να κάνουμε μια μελέτη για το στήσιμο τπου κόμβου. μιας και είναι φρέσκος ο αέρας ακόμα να το στήσουμε όσο πιο σωστά γίνεται και όχι χύμα.
Έχω 2 μέρη για backbone στα σίγουρα: ύψος, καλλιθέα και γαστούρι (με οπτική επαφή με ύψο και όλη την πόλη πιάτο) περιττό να αναφέρο ότι έχω και αρκετές κεραιες και 1 AP σε a-b-g  :: 
περιμένω παρατηρήσεις και μπηχτές  ::

----------


## MerNion

Και εγώ κάτοικος Αθήνας είμαι αλλά αναβαίνω συχνά.. Εγώ όμως έχω ένα σπίτι προς Δασιά (στον Υψο κοντά), οπότε δεν σε βολεύει  ::

----------


## ryloth

Έχω αρκετούς φίλους στην κέρκυρα και ενδιαφέρονται για ασύρματο.
Όιχ μόνο κάτω στην πόλη ακόμα και στον πέλεκα  ::  
Θα ρίξω σύρμα να δω πόσοι θα εμφανιστούν

----------


## mbjp

υπαρχει διαθεσιμη ταρατσα στην Αναληψεως στο Κανονι

----------


## challenger.cwn

Βρε βρε κόσμος...! Ήδη υπάρχει AP διαθέσιμο πιστεύω για backbone...sto Πέραμα. Μέχρι όμως να φτάσετε εκεί και πολύ περισσότερο στην πόλη, θα χρειαστούν αρκετοί ενδιάμεσοι. Μαζέψτε τους εδώ για να γίνει οργανωμένοι δουλειά απ όλους και όχι ότι να ναι. Ο sharky θα σας κατατοπίσει καλύτερα όσον αφορά στην τοπολογία και στον εξοπλισμό. Good luck guys.

----------


## nekys

πολύς κόσμος! δεν το περίμενα! αντέ και ακόμα περισσότεροι!  ::

----------


## pikos

Άντε να κάνουμε και κανα link με Κεφαλονιά!!!! 

Θελουμε AP στον Αίνo  :: P

----------


## challenger.cwn

έφτασεεεεε  ::

----------


## sharky.cwn

Βλέπω αυτό το καλοκαίρι να έχει μεγάλη πέραση το CWN... τέλεια!  :: 

Όπως λέει ο nekys, ότι είναι να γίνει, θα γίνει σωστά για να κρατήσει.

Σύντομα με την βοήθεια του MerNion θα ενεργοποιηθεί το http://www.corfuwireless.net με σκοπό τον συντονισμό του δικτύου

AP είναι στημένο και λειτουργεί στο Πέραμα. Αναμένεται ένα ακόμα στις Μπενίτσες. Συζητάμε να βάλουμε ένα στα Κατσαράτικα και ένα στους Συνναράδες. Στην ανάληψη είναι επίσης ένα πολύ καλό σημείο οπότε mbjp μας σώζεις για αυτή την περιοχή.

Έχει κανείς από εσάς GPS? Αν όχι, πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει πολύ ένα.

Piko πόσα km είναι η Κεφαλλονιά από το νησί των Φαιάκων; Έχετε ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση από τον πΟΤΕ;

Σύντομα το επόμενο CWN meeting. ... έλα να μαζευόμαστε  ::

----------


## challenger.cwn

Sharky έχει ο αδερφός μου GPS οπότε απο μέσα Ιουνίου θα μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε (ελπίζω). Μπράβο ρε παιδιά! Μαζευτείτε να φτιάξετε το πολυπόθητο CWN

----------


## mbjp

Μαλλον απο Ιουλιο θα ειμαι στο νησι και θα κατσω αρκετες μερες. Αν μπορω να κανω κατι απο Αναληψη ή/και απο Αη Μαθιά πειτε μου εγκαιρως για να φερω και τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο μαζι  ::

----------


## DrLO

Εδώ Kοντόκαλι, εδώ Kοντόκαλι ...
Σας μιλά ο ασύνδετος #4358 του AWMN,

Νο ταράτσα, no party.

Θέση στο περίπου
(κατεβάστε το zoom)

Έχετέ με στα reserves ... δε ξέρεις τι γίνεται.

----------


## nekys

Μπορώ να κάνω μερικές παρατηρήσεις;
1ο: Όσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο CWN θα μπορούσαν να έχουν το cwn στο ssid τους
2ο: Όσοι είναι ασύνδετοι και ελπίζουν κάποτε να συνδεθουν στο cwn να έχουν επίσης το cwn στο ssid τους ώστε όταν τους πιάνουμε στα scan να ξέρουμε τι πιάνουμε
3ο: Να φτιάξουμε ένα topic μόνο και μόνο για την αναφορά των ssid μας ώστε αν πιάσουμε κάποιον να μπαίνουμε εδώ και να στέλνουμε ένα pm
4ο: Λογικά ο server του site του cwn θα πρέπει να είναι προσβάσιμος και από το cwn, ισχύει ήδη αυτό ή θα ψαχνόμαστε; Έχω μηχανημα και το διαθέτω για αυτή την δουλειά (μπορώ να του βάλω και cpanel+fantastico ώστε να είναι και webserver για τις σελίδες των μελών
5ο: Μια και όλοι λίγο πολύ είμαστε φρικιά με το ιντερνετ, δεν το μοιράζουμε κιόλας;

Ελπίζω να βοηθήσα. Δεν είμαι συνδεδεμένος με το cwn ούτε είμαι στην κέρκυρα αλλά σαν έρθω!...

----------

